# Spearing newbie



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to make an introdution. I recently got Nitrox certified and I amAMPED about spear fishing. Thanks to Rich and the guys at MBT for the instruction. Can't wait to get out make some new friends and shoot some fish.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome Saltwater! You should find everything you are looking for here, great bunch of guys that are willing to share their experience, time, equipment and boats. See you out there.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome Aboard

I look foward to spearfishing with you, we have a great family of spearfishermen here and I'm sure it won't be long before you are part of the group. zip up your suit and get r3eadfy for the ride.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Ready already, Thanks guys. I don't really have a spearable boat (carolina skiff) but I'll be getting my gun during the sale this weekend at MBT. Of course I'd rather win the one as a door prize and thenspend the money on some extras :letsdrink.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome nacl!!!! Plenty of us idiots on here to go spearin with! And ocaasionally we even shoot a fish!

We got incredible dive sites out there in the Gulf. Have you been diving for a while and just got your Nitrox...or is it all new for you?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been certified for several years and got bored with the sight seeing tours so I quit diving for a long time. I started reading about all of your trips and loads of fish and decided to get on the band wagon. I mean with gas prices and limits I figure this is the best way to get good numbers of fillets in the freezer. I used a pole spear/ hawaiin sling growing up tagging snapper. Now I'd like to get in on some of the bigger boys. I fish alot both inshore and offshore, time to take it to the next level. I plan on rigging my skiff for some inshore/near shore dives but hope to catch rides for the more distant locales.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Billybob, we got us another one from the Watusi tribe. spearin em.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Everybody with boats on here are always looking to fill them when they go out diving. Just pay attention to the "need a crew/need a ride" section, and the spearing and scuba sections.

We always just split gas and ice. WOuld love to have you out there with us sometime soon!

And your right, Rich and them at MBT are some good guys!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

take a look at the posts from Billybob (so far parts 1-4 are online.) More to come. I've been under with him and and he knows his stuff.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not afraid of spear chunking. Sometimes going primitive is pretty wild. I was at MBT and saw a homemade spear madeout of bamboo split at the end. That would be fun to kill with. I think I'm pretty adventurous, you wanna dive a wreck and poke a fish in the eye with a sharp stick?...Count me in!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im new too, WELCOME

And what they say is true its like no other addiction. Best of luck, see you out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you already been diving around here Dave?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I did a few dives off the wet dream (Scuba shack)a few years ago. Thats about it. I'm pretty eager about getting started again. But I haven't dove in at least 2 years. I need to replace my computer for one that is Nitrox ready, then I'll hit everything I can reach with the skiff. I should probobly have some of my gear checked as well, that or do some practice dives on a walk in somewhere.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> I used a pole spear/ hawaiin sling growing up tagging snapper.


HEY! Maybe you could give us a first hand account of what it was like back when you were shooting snapper with you polespear since there aren't any around for us to shoot anymore! oke


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *flyingfishr (4/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I used a pole spear/ hawaiin sling growing up tagging snapper.
> ...


Is it OK to use snapper and polespear in the same sentence? oke

I did my darndest to wipeout the magroves and yellowtail but regrettably I had nothing to do with the recent extinction of the overfished underfed red snapper.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave, I had a great time with you in class. I'm looking forward to getting a chance to dive with you. There's only so much you can learn in a class room. Get your feet wet with some of these guys. You've found an awesome bunch of guys to dive with, and kill fish with (except for Clayoke ) Although I hear his luck is changing. Anyway, welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Rich, I love the abuse I get from you and the rest of MBT:letsdrink


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

We need to have some sort of get together, type fish fry thing this summer and get everyone to meet everyone else in person.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Rich! Thanks for all the learning. I'll see you tomorrow the seminars look like some good learning too!

Bmoore, I think we should get together for a fish fry and meet and greet. It would be nice to put faces with names. Are you going to be at Ft Mcrae this weekend? I was thinking about riding over with the family to show them some big sharks at the weigh-in.

I can't wait to get out on some wrecks again. Hopefully we'll all get a chance to meet soon. :letsdrink


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

A weigh in at Ft Mcrae? I think you can only get there by boat and four wheel drive.

Where is the shark tournement weigh in? I just might head out to it as well.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

the sharks caught this weekend are measured in length. Once measured they are usually chopped up and served up. Clay might not be able to catch em' but he can cook em!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard that sniper!!

If the weather gets better for this weekend, there should be some sharks at Mcree getting measured. They do not last long after that...but there will be a head to look at still!

We will have someone on the forum post updates thruout the tournamnet of what is caught, size ect, so if anybody wants to take a ride out there for a look-see, or some deepfried shark nuggets, they can!

And I agree Brian....we need to have a cookup for the spearos!:toast


----------

